# My first shot with the Canon 5D M3



## Brandon Hill (Dec 1, 2012)

When I was in DC a few weeks ago I got to play with the Canon 5D MIII for a little bit.  I didn't get a lot of time with it but first off I dug it.  Best new features I enjoyed immediately -

expansion of focus points (needed improvement long overdue,  great for still life or food photography)
Auto ISO in Manual mode (nice perk for casual shooting)
Sharpness and quality

Here's my niece in her play room. (setup, off camera strobe w/ shoot-thru umbrella)




Who else is enjoying some new features on this cam?  I know it's been out a little while....


----------

